# Juvenile Fish ID



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Brook silverside?? - http://www.wiscfish.org/fishid/wFrm...icculus&fam=Silversides�(Atherinidae)&GID=174

I dunno, need a pic. . . ..


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

montagc said:


> I have a school of these little fish, they are ~3/4" long, 1/8" deep, transparent except for the silver gut lining and a black lateral stripe.


I think that describes about 75% of juvenile fish.  
I think it'll take a picture.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

If they are all schooled up and stay together, I'd bet they were LMB fry. What else do you have in your pond?


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

montagc said:


> Hybrid sunfish
> Bluegill
> LMB
> Channel cats
> ...


I'm favoring the LMB fry. When the male bass quits protecting the fry, Its going to be feast time for the Green Sunfish and the Blue Gill. Make sure they have something to hide in.


----------



## rangercupZ20 (May 27, 2010)

Could be LMB but most juvenile fish all start out transparent-it helps with predation and not being seen as easily. Should start seeing some color in them soon and then you will really be able to tell.


----------

